# Need Advice For My Wkorv Reservation!!



## nell (Feb 16, 2006)

We are supposed to leave for WKORV March 12, 2006.  My FIL has just been admitted to a hospice in California.  I know I can cancel and get my staroptions but will be limited to the 60 day window for any further reservation for 2006.  We are bound to traveling according to the school calendar and have been told by rep it would be very unlikely to get back into WKORV this year.  It would be a matter of someone cancelling and me catching it by checking every day several times a day.  Is it possible to deposit my res with an exchange company at this late notice and would it even be worthwhile?  I don't want to rent as my brain is in a fog right now and don't want to be dealing with paperwork I'm not familiar with.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 17, 2006)

Nell - if you are flexible on dates, you should be able to get another week during shoulder season March - May (but not the week before or after Easter) or Sept. - Nov. (except Thanksgiving.)  You can go to www.mystarcentral.com and put in an on-going request too.

You could also deposit it with San Francisco Exchange Co. and get at least one bonus week, but it is very unlikely that you will be able to exchange back into the WKORV.


----------



## zendala (Feb 17, 2006)

Nell, 

As you mentioned, upon cancellation, SVN leaves you only until May 16 to travel.  Vacation travel may be unlikely during this period esp. as your family struggles to deal with the impending loss of your FIL and ongoing concerns. Perhaps you can look on TUG  or redweek and see if someone may want to do a *direct exchange * with you for your March week or some other period you can book in the 60-day window in exchange for a comparable reservation later this year that you can use. 

As Denise mentioned you may deposit with SFX, but even with such a great resort you trading power is likely to suffer with such short notice.

If you were to do that, I would suggest you call them to see if you can match an ongoing request or any other strategies they suggest. Then, at least, you will get a boost of TP from the match.

My sympathies to you and your family during this time.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 17, 2006)

*Why only 60 days?*

I think I need to review my SVN materials. That or I've just been on the disboards and piano forums too much recently and I'm behind on TUG.  I need a refresher in Starwood 101...

I thought that if you owned occupancy for 2006, that you could potentially book any week in 2006 if it was available.  Why only 60 days out?  Is that a rule when you cancel/change so close to your check-in date? Couldn't you waitlist a summer week or Thanksgiving week or something like that and hope for a cancellation?  Couldn't you find a week that is available and try to rent it out? Couldn't you use your Staroptions to book 8 months out somewhere else where it's less competitive?


----------



## zendala (Feb 18, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> I thought that if you owned occupancy for 2006, that you could potentially book any week in 2006 if it was available.  Why only 60 days out?
> 
> Q> Is that a rule when you cancel/change so close to your check-in date?



A> Yes. SVN rule on cancellations --> 
An SVN Member who cancels a reservation _*sixty (60) or fewer days * prior to the Check-in Day_ will still be able to make reservations during that Use Year, _but only to reserve Vacation Periods that are available within *sixty (60) days* after the date the reservation is made._  Such SVN Member will not be permitted to convert the reserved Vacation Period to Starpoints in such Use Year. 

If res. is > 60 days your Staroptions are restored w/o restiction except you lose your Home Resort Preference Period.

The OP could try to rent her week either March 12 or change to another date w/in the 60-day window (to get more lead time), but was trying to seek out other alternatives.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 18, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Well, I never knew that. I guess I haven't needed to cancel yet. Good to know, thanks again.


----------



## BradC (Feb 18, 2006)

zendala said:
			
		

> As you mentioned, upon cancellation, SVN leaves you only until May 16 to travel.



That's not quite correct.

After a late cancellation like this, SVN only lets you make reservations within 60 days of arrival for your new reservation date, but they will let you reserve anytime throughout 2006.  You could theoretically call in on November 1, 2006 and take any available reservation through the end of 2006.

There's no restriction on your new reservation based on your old arrival dates.


----------



## nell (Feb 26, 2006)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the advice.  Still don't know how we're going to handle it.  My FIL in a sense is stable right now (not failing fast).  One of the reasons he is in the hospice right now is he dislocated the artificial knee cap and they can't (or won't because he's terminal) replace it. But thanks again for the advice!


----------

